# Snakes On A Plane



## zimbloth (Aug 18, 2006)

See it. Best movie... *ever.*


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 18, 2006)

are you serious? The preview looked lame.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Aug 18, 2006)

Wow, totally unexpected.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 18, 2006)

Motherfuckin' snakes on the motherfuckin' plane?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for that inciteful review.


----------



## stuz719 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmm...

"Citizen Kane" or "Snakes on a plane"...

I wonder which one will be remembered this time next year.

I'm not a gambling man but I suspect the former.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 19, 2006)

^ I see your point, but it seems unlikely with this film. It will probably become a cult classic, if nothing else, along the lines of Grease or Rocky Horror.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 19, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> ^ I see your point, but it seems unlikely with this film. It will probably become a cult classic, if nothing else, along the lines of Grease or Rocky Horror.



It had a cult following before it even came out...which was kinda suprising really lol...

I was going to go see it yesterday then realised I'd rather sit tight and wait for "The Departed" to come out.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 19, 2006)

stuz719 said:


> "Citizen Kane" or "Snakes on a plane"...
> 
> I wonder which one will be remembered this time next year.



You're not taking into account the Samuel L Jackson factor.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 19, 2006)

Deserves a repost: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihAoSwQqo44


----------



## Regor (Aug 19, 2006)

I saw a YouTube of Sam Jackson's interview on The Daily Show. And they play the part where he says "I have had it with these motherfucking snakes, on this motherfucking plane" (But it was censored). And I recorded that as a voice memo on my cell phone.

Last night we went to an Emagine theater (They serve alcohol there!), and right before the previews started, I played it on my phone. Needless to say the whole audience laughed at it. That was


----------



## Loomer (Aug 19, 2006)

I so can't wait to see this.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 19, 2006)

Believe it or not, I was in Snakes On A Plane with a few of my friends.

Heres the evidence...(I'm the one whose upside-down looking quite wary of Samuel L Jackson)


----------



## shadowgenesis (Aug 19, 2006)

haha.

I'm sooo going to see this. And normally i would never pay theatre prices to see a movie.

I mean, when i first heard about the movie a few months back i thought it was a joke. But now that Samuel L Jackson's in it, i'm so there. But seriously, nobody actually expects this to be a "good movie" do they??? I think everyone's going to see it cuz its fuckin ridiculuos. I haven't even seen previews or anything cuz i never watch TV.


----------



## Buzz762 (Aug 19, 2006)

I just had a conversation with my father.

Me: "I really want to go see _Snakes on a Plane_"
Him: "I haven't heard of it. What's it about?"
Me: "I think the title is pretty self explanitory."


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 20, 2006)

It is just really funny and entertaining. Obviously it's stupid, but that's the point. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## nyck (Aug 20, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> It is just really funny and entertaining. Obviously it's stupid, but that's the point. I definitely recommend it.


Sweet, that's how I thought it would be. I definetly gotta see it.


----------



## Regor (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Believe it or not, I was in Snakes On A Plane with a few of my friends.
> 
> Heres the evidence...(I'm the one whose upside-down looking quite wary of Samuel L Jackson)


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, the title turns me off.

I read a few bad and a few good reviews. i won't waste my money in theaters on it.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 21, 2006)

It was fucking amazing.

It made more money then Talledega Nights, but technically talledega beat it since SOAP had an advance opening.

That's okay though, Talledega nights wasn't funny at all.


The funniest thing was how critics tried to rate it like it was serious action movie though.


"Hmmm, I give it a C- because the acting lacked some REAL emotion and the plot was not that deep"


Yeah no shit asshole, the movie is a fucking parody on itself, it was meant to be like that.


----------



## Makelele (Aug 21, 2006)

All your snakes are belong to us!

Whoops!


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2006)

I think it did $16 million this weekend.


----------



## Pauly (Sep 1, 2006)

Gah, why so small!?


----------



## Loomer (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm going to see it with my girl in a few days. I can't wait!


----------



## Naren (Sep 2, 2006)

Pauly-bobs, who is that in your avatar? She looks just like my ex-girlfriend. Same hairstyle, same weird expression on her face, similar facial features... Of course, my ex-girlfriend would never put a gun to her head...


----------



## Pauly (Sep 2, 2006)

I dunno, got it from the same place I got my 'Smiling Jap girl in bunny outfit with chainsaw' avatar.


----------



## Naren (Sep 2, 2006)

^Some pretty bizarre avatars you got there...


----------

